# 494  Registered Users!!! WOW!



## jpranch (Nov 17, 2009)

Who could have imagined that we would have 257 registered users! Welcome all.     

Post Script: ICC (international cash cow) the joke is on you!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: 252 Registered Users!!!

No gloating.       j/k


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: 252 Registered Users!!!

Yep, just like the Energizer Bunny...................


----------



## jpranch (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: 252 Registered Users!!!

No gloating?  Nothing of the sort. Facts are facts. The icc (international cash cow) screwed the pooch (Air Force Term)

(334th TFS)on this one.  :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: 252 Registered Users!!!

I really felt that we would grow faster given the base of BB regular users. I believe that as word spreads and people find a user friendly site to operate that the numbers will grow even larger. Those who come with code questions will find a wealth of experience and code knowledge among our members. Members willing to take time to debate code issues and relay answer and direction.

This point impressed me the most on the old site. The same rings true here. A simple code question could get answers form as far away as Washington, Texas, Wyoming, Michigan or from a few miles up the road. What a tremendous resource for any and all code people. No more sitting on the see saw of indecision when face with a code or building issue, knowing that someone out there has the expertise to point you in the right direction.

Keep spreading the word!


----------



## D a v e W (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: 252 Registered Users!!!

RJJ, I could not agree more. I started on the cash cow board in 2001 and noticed this as a great asset for those who want to learn and expand there knowledge, or just to get it right in the first place!  :mrgreen:


----------



## inspecterbake (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: 252 Registered Users!!!

I think the more we spread the word to fellow code officials about this site the stronger it will get. The vast amount of knowledge on this site is far better than anything icc will ever have. I trust everyones views on code related topics on this site more than any other source.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Red Stick (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: 257 Registered Users!!!

It's nice to have a site to log into.

Thanks


----------



## MarkRandall (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: 257 Registered Users!!!

I think it will grow fairly fast. This is my first post here as I just signed up last week and there has to be a lot of people like me.

I was completely blind sided by ICC new web site. I hadn't logged in for over a week. When I did, the old site was gone. I sent emails to ICC board members complaining about the "members only" BB. I really thought the open nature of the BB was a positive as it allowed anyone with a questions to post it and get some some good feed back. My emails to ICC board were answered and forwarded on to others and I eventually received a reply saying "Join ICC" or no access. I'm not sure when ICC added the old BB archive, but I found the archive last week and found Jeff's post offering this newsgroup.  

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: 257 Registered Users!!!

Now 283 and growing! Dominic, You do not have to hold a web meeting to try and figure out where the icc (international cash cow) went wrong. Just look at what is here and why all these good people are here.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

jp,

I'm not sure that `ol Dominic and the cronies over at ICC even know the barn door has

been kicked open and the horsies are out and gone for good.    Maybe they're too

busy schmoozing...

.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

I sent Dominic a email telling him about this site (how great it is) and how the "new" icc site stinks in detail AND why "communities of interests" is a complete and *total* failure. Wonder if he gets it?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

uh...............I really doubt it, admitting to "getting it" would be the same as saying they were wrong.  :roll:


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

Well here I am    The insurance representative on the board. I was on the old ICC board as INSLCREP. Let the education begin. :lol:

Thanks for setting this up.

Tom


----------



## jpranch (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

Welcome Tom. Insurance reps and Dentist's are welcome here. Sorry about the shot. Just having a little fun at your expence. Actually your perspective on this board is quite valuable. A lot of what we do in code inforcement has direct ties to the insurance industry.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

JP,

Thanks I am very popular at parties when folks ask what I do for a living I say "I work for an insurance company", they immediately think I am going to sell them insurance and get ready for the pitch. :lol: Most folks have no idea of the engineering side of the business and all that goes into it. I will then ask what they do for a living. Most times I have been in a facility like they work at and will then tell them how their product is made, shipped, etc etc. The fun part about this job is we see just about every operation and or occupancy and all the places most folks never see.

I have been teaching code officials fire protection for 25+ years and understand how similar are jobs are. I look forward to being a productive member of the forum.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

Well it's about time *InsEng* and glad to have your wealth of knowledge on board again.  You were missed


----------



## Min&Max (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

How many are providing a link from their chapter website to this website? I think it would stimulate significant growth if we all were to provide those links. Just a thought.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Well it's about time *InsEng* and glad to have your wealth of knowledge on board again.  You were missed


 Thanks


----------



## jpranch (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

I think that the insurance industry is an excellent addition to this BB. I sure would like to see some interaction as well from the banking industry. The old saying "money talks and BS walks" has always been true. Near as I can figure Wyoming will never ( I know, never say never) have any comprehensive state wide code enforcement without the insurance and banking industries pushing for it? Comments welcome.


----------



## incognito (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

JP maybe you should be thankful for what you have. You could end up like New York and have to require stamps on anything over $20,000.00.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

You could end up like New York and have to require stamps on anything over $20,000.00??? Haven't heard that one. Where or who made that a requirement. My comment about the insurance and banking industries was from the perspective of completely unregulated jurisdictions. The thinking here is that there will never be any comprehensive plan review or inspection program in the counties until banking and insurance companies push for it?


----------



## incognito (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

incognito - I don't write State Education Law. I'm not regulating myself out of anything. If I accept plans for a project in excess of $20,000 without a seal/signature my employer is potentially liable. That would be de-regulating myself out of a job. And those taxpayers that you seem to care so much about will foot the bill for the judgement. My salary is a he<< of a lot less than a court award for non-feasance.

Min&Max - It's a New York thing apparently.

This is not something that NYS COs have any control over whatsoever. Not to mention a CO can't be all-knowing on all things code anyway. I know some would like to believe that is possible, but it simply is not. We are 'generalists' at best, usually with a particular skill set in one or more trades, but far from god-like in our knowledge.

Certification is not the same as deification.

Copied and pasted from JD comment from "Off Topic"


----------



## incognito (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: 283 Registered Users!!!

My bad. "Residential Building, Interesting Class".

May fall into the category of "be careful what you ask for because you might get it."


----------



## jpranch (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: 296 Registered Users!!!

"We are 'generalists' at best, usually with a particular skill set in one or more trades, but far from god-like in our knowledge."

incognito, Very well said. Love it!

Post Script: Just up-dated this thread to "296 Registered Users".

Wonder if there will be 300 by the end of the year?


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: 296 Registered Users!!!

*MEMBERS!*

I see the BB has 301 members.....congratulations on a new milestone


----------



## RJJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: 296 Registered Users!!!

And growing!     next stop 400! How is ICC doing! :lol:


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: 296 Registered Users!!!

Thanks for those who set this up.  I was going through withdrawl when ICC changed their site.  I stumbled on this and now get my daily fix.

Coug Dad


----------



## RJJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: 296 Registered Users!!!

Coug Dad: It is the same group just a few new ones!


----------



## JBI (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: 296 Registered Users!!!

jp -

That quote was from one of my posts.   

But glad you like it...  :mrgreen:


----------



## jpranch (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: 296 Registered Users!!!

302!!! Wow!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: 302 Registered Users!!! WOW!

JP: ICC new members in the last week is 0!      And if gene B wasn't posting That would be 0 also!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: 302 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Well... I've come around to the idea that they really did want to get shod of us (me) anyway. Over the last couple of days I have been working out some details on a new project here in Wyoming. The DP & I have been working with has been very understanding with allowing me to post some of their cross sections on this site for the sharks. (Sharks: Term of endearment!) I then emailed the direct link for the thread to them with a link to the main site. I  would be willing to bet that this DP is a new registered user. What a GREAT resource for design professionals!

I figuring to keep this thread going as new registered users sign on. Soooooooo... keep up the good work all. There is a lot of talent here and nooooooooo... consulting fees! Crap! Just cut my own throat!


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: 302 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Looks like the ICC boards are doing great :lol:

 :roll:  :roll:

http://www.iccsafe.org/Communities/Pages/default.aspx

Activity Stats

93 ICC Members are active in the Communities of Interest 102 Discussions are underway inside the Communities

0 ICC Members joined our Communities last week 10 New discussions started last week


----------



## JBI (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: 302 Registered Users!!! WOW!

WOW! is right... A WHOLE TEN new discussions?   

Think we should let them that's a SLOW day around here?  :roll:

Think they'd care?  :lol:


----------



## jim baird (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: 302 Registered Users!!! WOW!

When I joined the old BB in '03 there were 3000, by the time it crashed there were 14K.  Wonder how its numbers got so high so soon?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Broke 300

Over 300 members, I'd say that's pretty awesome........


----------



## jpranch (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Broke 300

fatboy, Check out this thread on the same subject: viewtopic.php?f=35&t=356

I'm going to try to merge the two threads together. Bear with me as I have not done this before. jp


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Broke 300

Come on JP.....you can do it  

Call me in from the bull pen for relief if you have trouble :lol:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Broke 300

looks like you got it figured out.......good job.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Broke 300

I know he could


----------



## jpranch (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Broke 300

Thanks gents. I just now got back to finish this up. So all the posts should be here.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Broke 300

Now if I tried that I would have turned the lights out! :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Broke 300

rjj, It was close!!!  :lol:

I was really worried there for awhile. I thought at one point I trashed the whole thread.

How much snow do you have?


----------



## RJJ (Dec 20, 2009)

Re: 303 Registered Users!!! WOW!

We got a dusting! 20 to 24"!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: 312 Registered Users!!! WOW!

312 and just getting started.


----------



## Mango (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: 312 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Add one more to the group! I just subscribed today.

Mango


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: 312 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Welcome aboard Mango


----------



## jpranch (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: 312 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Mango, Welcome! How did you find this BB? If you don't mind me asking? jp


----------



## jpranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: 325 Registered Users!!! WOW!

325 now. texasbo found his way home yesterday!


----------



## jpranch (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: 350 Registered Users!!! WOW!

350 now! Welcome to our 350th registered user "jack".


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: 350 Registered Users!!! WOW!

I propose the following amendment.... 351  and welcome to Jshoe


----------



## jpranch (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: 350 Registered Users!!! WOW!

2nd! All in favor, say I!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: 350 Registered Users!!! WOW!

50% have never posted a question or response. Come on don't be shy. The more that share their knowledge and experiences the more we all will learn and grow :!:


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: 350 Registered Users!!! WOW!

*EXCELLENT ASSESSMENT :!: *


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: 350 Registered Users!!! WOW!

I googled building code forum and at the top of page two here we are!

Building Code Message Board / Building, Plumbing, Energy ...

Forum for communication with inspectors, architects, engineers, contractors and plan reviewers concerning all aspects of the building codes ...

www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/index.php - Cached

That should start getting some more users!


----------



## jpranch (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: 390 Registered Users!!! WOW!

390 now. Do I hear 400!!!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: 390 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Shoot!

Can that idea, let's aim at 1000!


----------



## jpranch (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: 398 Registered Users!!! WOW!

400 by Monday??? Take that cow!


----------



## jpranch (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 403 Registered Users!!! WOW!

403 now. Congrats to twocap for being #400!!!


----------



## jpranch (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: 435 Registered Users!!! WOW!

435. Excellent. Do I hear 500??? By???


----------



## RJJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Re: 435 Registered Users!!! WOW!

JP: Maybe the end of March! Still have a number of people who have joined, but don't post.

The numbers are still climbing but have slowed from the original pace. However, Search engines are identifying the site and more are coming. This will cause more of an increase as the months go by.

Could hit 600 by June! Seems we are on pace with ICC! :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 27, 2010)

Re: 435 Registered Users!!! WOW!

That's really funny Rjj.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: 487 Registered Users!!! WOW!

487 to date!      I smell 500 very close by.

On another note, my licence tech talked to the cow a couple of days ago. She was having quite a bit of trouble finding information on the cow site. She told them about it in a very nice / professional way. They told her that a web site redesign was in the works. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## RJJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: 487 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Redesign! Now that's funny! I suggest they start over or join us! I wonder if they ever fixed the bandwidth problem they had. :lol:

Some days it was so slow one could fall asleep waiting to turn the page! :roll:


----------



## Mule (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: 487 Registered Users!!! WOW!

What I have noticed about the "other" site is a lot of links that are on other sites hve not updated the links, so all those outside links go to some weird page....File error 404...

That's what the new ICC web site is for sure... A File Error


----------



## jpranch (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: 491 Registered Users!!! WOW!

491. Who will be number 500??? Keep posted and congrats to the future number 500! Dose he or she win anything???


----------



## RJJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: 491 Registered Users!!! WOW!

YES!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: 491 Registered Users!!! WOW!

I'm going to start a new account OEOWB  (Ordinance Enforcement Official William Burns) just to have the honor and agree with ConArb's valid point on what we really enforce :mrgreen:


----------



## brudgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: 491 Registered Users!!! WOW!



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> 491. Who will be number 500??? Keep posted and congrats to the future number 500! Dose he or she win anything???


One heated debate.


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: 491 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Brudgers,

Why not a civilized or stimulating debate.   Why just heated?

We are all on the same side here, wanting fair, intellegent, common sense driven enforcement of codes to protect the public.   I would really hate to have to put up with you if you were on the other side.      :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: 491 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Did we take a left trun somewhere and I missed it?  :?


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: 491 Registered Users!!! WOW!

Sorry JP, its the parent in me that makes me never miss a chance to gently educate the petulant child.     :roll:


----------



## brudgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: 491 Registered Users!!! WOW!



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> Did we take a left trun somewhere and I missed it?  :?


Apparently the chip fell off.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: 494  Registered Users!!! WOW!

OK, enough bs. Back to it. #500 is welcome to a steak dinner here on the ranch! Sorry but you will have to make your own travel arangements. If my name was Bill Gates I would send a gulf stream to pick you up but alass...


----------



## jar546 (Mar 31, 2010)

Re: 494  Registered Users!!! WOW!

Great offer JP.  I agree with the transportation

When we hit 1,000 I will think of another gift for you to give out   

And what's wrong with a heated debate?  Who says a heated debate can't be civilized?

Once again:    intention / perception


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 27, 2010)

*"291 users have been logged in and using the board since the change took place to VBulletin"*

*Since we had to re-register to get on this new site; that means we have 291 members now; right?*

*Uncle Bob*


----------



## RJJ (Apr 27, 2010)

The count on the front page says 536 members and 342 active members! I have been fishing so much haven't paid much attention.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 27, 2010)

RJJ,

The quote is a report from Jeff on "Log On Issues" he posted today.

*"291 users have been logged in and using the board since the change took place to VBulletin"*



*The 536 members and 342 active members includes our count from the last BB.*

*Since we had to re-register to get on this new site; that means we have 291 members now.*

*We have lost a lot members; and, perhaps we should try to get them on this site.*

*It might be a good idea for us to try to contact the old members from the lists we made.*

*Uncle Bob*


----------



## RJJ (Apr 27, 2010)

good point! Yes we have lost some. Maybe because of the change. Not sure how to contact them.


----------



## jim baird (Apr 28, 2010)

When I first logged on to ICC in fall '03 there were 4,000 signed up.  When the ax fell in '09, there were 14,000 signed up.  How did those big numbers ever get attained?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2010)

Jim,

I believe that the success of the ICC forum; wasn't that it had 14,000 people sign in; but, that it was a wealth of knowledge and code information. When we lost the forum I had many people; who had signed in and read our posts but, never posted; contact me (I put my e-mail address on several of my last posts); and asked where we went. Many said they enjoyed the banter and especially reading how the codes were applied in other jurisdictions.

In reality, out of the 14,000; there were only a couple of hundered that posted regularly; and some came and went. But, it was always "the to go place" for code questions and code related problems that occur in all jurisdictions.

You could look up just about anything you had a question on; and get a variety of ways many problems were handled all across the States. Instead of a "hire hand"; you could get code questions answered by people who worked in the real world with the codes.

The ease of use; and the fact that the ICC site was used by virtually all people who used the internet to obtain information about the codes and code related products; made it popular; especially the ease of use.

The archives held a wealth of information; including how different jurisdictions solved problems.

There were also some very informed members who kept you on your toes and made sure that the answers were well thought out. I believe this inspired others to read the codes and become better informed; especially before they entered the fray. The passion of the these members is what made the forum "The Great Place" to go for real information.

Each stood by their statements and backed them up with real code quotes; and many explained the whys and history of the codes; much better than the ICC "experts?" could. You could see how the codes were applied and the reasoning behind the decisions.

When we government code employees were stumped or stepped out, into an area that we were incompetent in; some very knowledgeable Builders, Contractors, Engineers and Architects; were there to straighten us out.

Being on the ICCs website put the forum in plan view and location; of course; is everything.

Location, a variety of experts, experienced professionals, their passion for their view, and ease of use; were the main reasons for it's success.

We have approximately 291 people who have logged on to this site (according to Jeff's count) as of April 27, 2010; and about 60 to 70 who post at least once a month (according to my going through the post for the last month and counting).

Kool, it only failed to post 2 times before finally posting. If you type a long post; you might want to save it in case you get the "your not logged in" page instead of it being posted.

Uncle Bob


----------



## brudgers (Apr 28, 2010)

I suspect that many of those who are "lost" still have the site bookmarked and can find it again if needed.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 28, 2010)

The old link will still take you to this website but the homepage rather than the forum.  The forum is easily accessible from the homepage.

The clear majority of web forums are using VBulletin


----------



## jar546 (Apr 28, 2010)

Uncle Bob,

What can you do to help?  Is it possible for you to get the link to the forum posted in some of the OK code organization websites?

Do you have the email addresses of code officials that you know and can send them this link and invite them?

Would you like to volunteer your time to submit the link to this site to search engines?

Let me know what you can do and I will help you to spread the word.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2010)

Jeff,

I'm packing up and heading back to Texas.  As soon as I get settled; within a week or so; I'll have the time to work on getting hold of those I have listed on my old computer (in storage right now).  I'll set it up and get to work.

In the mean time; we do have a good group,

Uncle Bob


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 28, 2010)

Uncle Bob,

Sorry to hear that the things didn't work out in Oklahoma.     I DO hope that
you will again seek employment in our "profession,    ...eeeerrr " industry",
...eeeerrrr "line of work",  ...eeeeerrrr " in whatever it is we do".    

Stay in The Game Bob, ...stay in The Game!


----------



## jim baird (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply UB.

You are preaching to the choir with me.

I depended on the BB for support, as many in my benighted jurisdiction had trouble reading the newspaper.

I will, to quote Steve Goodman,

"...hang around as long as you will let me,

and I never minded standing in the rain..."


----------



## jar546 (Dec 2, 2018)

Resurrecting an old thread.  

If I did not purge thousands of people over the years, one time I purged about 3,000 plus all at once, we would probably be well over 10.000 by now.


----------

